# WICK'D RDA



## CTRiaan (24/5/19)

Does anyone stock this RDA?


----------



## Christos (24/5/19)

I stock my personal 
one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (24/5/19)

I think if a vendor actually brings these in I would definitely buy one because I currently have a squonker without a RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

